

Ask HN: So, how is Apple's Ping doing? - mitjak

I don't personally know a single person who uses it. Can we have our old iTunes icon back now?
======
dstein
They tried pinging but there was no response.

------
wmboy
It was almost as successful as Apple's Beetles music launch. i.e. they
launched something that was old news and tried to market it like it was new
(Beetles) and/or innovative (Ping).

~~~
mitjak
Beatles*

 _shudder_

------
ikigaigames
me too) me too... really didn't use it. did u try soundtracking already? i
think its a pretty cool idea: use music as something to remember) cool

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Your use of parentheses hurts my head...

